# No big pics?? Sooo.....Make bigger eats!



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

In my house fresh bread is a must. So staring at a Asiago cheese bread my wife brought home with the thought of making burgers tonight and the fact we can't post big pics I thought......hmmmm.......make bigger food  
So here you have it. Ground chuck, 'bout 3 lbs. A few spices and whatnot.
Grilled direct to form ze crust and indirect......forever  
I used a little "White Castle" burger left over from the fine lunch I had(  ) to show the size difference. I don't think the "slider" is avaliable to everyone on the board so think of it as a 2in. by 2 in. "Belly bomb".
Also some redskin seasoned fries.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 6, 2007)

I am almost ashamed to admit that I am doing burgers tomorrow.    That is one big burger man.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats a nice Big Burger..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 7, 2007)

Puff, what culinary site are you getting those pics from?  Nice job.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2007)

Man, burgers twice in one day!  Heaven!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 7, 2007)

Now thats a Hamburger Boy


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2007)

That picture is to big!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice buggering Puff!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2007)

Desertdog said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of Puff attempting to eat his creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use www.allyoucanupload.com


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 8, 2007)

WOW! Thats a BIG burger!


----------



## john a (Jul 9, 2007)

There's the beef.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 9, 2007)

great lookin burger Puff


----------

